# Ego one



## Crittilian23 (27/9/15)

Ok so i have the standard eGo one coil lying around do you guys think id be able to do i twisted 1 ohm to 1.5 ohm bulid in it. will probably be vertical. i have 28g kanthal wire. tell me whats your thoughts are.


----------



## Yiannaki (27/9/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> Ok so i have the standard eGo one coil lying around do you guys think id be able to do i twisted 1 ohm to 1.5 ohm bulid in it. will probably be vertical. i have 28g kanthal wire. tell me whats your thoughts are.


Hi there. 

I don't think the standard ego one coils are easily rebuildable as they are vertical.

I would recommend picking up the CLR coils which are designed specifically for that purpose.

To get a twisted 28g build to measure out to 1 ohm will probably require about 8 wraps around a 2mm ID. I don't think that would even work really well in the CLR coils, let alone the stock coils.


----------



## Crittilian23 (27/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I don't think the standard ego one coils are easily rebuildable as they are vertical.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply

i have a clr busy using it at the moment. i did a rebuild on the standard one it was quite easy though. i want to try something different, and the twisted coils looked like they'd be the easyest to do. 

Think ill wait till i get my new vape gear then start trying more advanced coils


----------



## NnoS (27/9/15)

If you do want to stick to it you could try getting 26g Kanthal and build a 2.5ID 8 wraps that will give you around 1ohm, I've used this as one of my builds and it delivers quite well. This is with the CLR coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (28/9/15)

NnoS said:


> If you do want to stick to it you could try getting 26g Kanthal and build a 2.5ID 8 wraps that will give you around 1ohm, I've used this as one of my builds and it delivers quite well. This is with the CLR coil.



I dodnt think about stepping up the thickness of the kanthal wire. ill try that alone the road sometime. just trying to use what i have available right now because it so difficult for me to get vape gear in my town.


----------

